# 2000 Audi TT, dead battery, can't get in.



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

My friend just picked up a TT and now with the battery dead he can't get in drivers door or trunk. Any solutions? Using the key with the door didn't work.


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

We got in, but now the cable for the hood is broken.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

how?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah how the hell would you break that? And I don't understand how you couldn't use the key in the door?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Yeah how the hell would you break that? And I don't understand how you couldn't use the key in the door?


Yeah the trunk is understandable, but the key should still fit in the key hole


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah the trunk is understandable, but the key should still fit in the key hole


That's what she said :facepalm:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah....you can mechanically operate the keyhole in the door.....


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

My friend is out of state with the military and this is over the phone. He claims the keyhole was giving him troubles at first, but now the hood cable is shot.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is he drunk? Unless the lock cylinder is broke and freely spinning there should be no problem. Ask him how he broke the hood Latch also....


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess it wasn't letting him turn the key all the way, but he put a little force into it and got it to unlock. One of his buddies down there had the bright idea of going under and grabbing on that cable before he got in. So from what I understand the cable is just hanging there.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

FYI- you can open the trunk when there is no power.

You need to remove the cup holders then under them is an orange loop you pull and push up on the glass at the same time. It's the manual trunk release.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Umm..press chrome button on key fob, place key in door lock cylinder and turn..


----------

